# Purity Source Labs fake clen LOL



## KevinD (Jan 27, 2021)

So these guys have been caught forging Labtox test reports with photoshop just a few months ago....

Now they are selling Fake Clen.






and if you go on evolution they are pushing this garbage lab saying use trusted sources only like PSL 

such a joke.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 27, 2021)

Psl has always been a shitty source to my knowledge...


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 27, 2021)

Known scammers


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 27, 2021)

Old news. PSL has always been garbage.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 27, 2021)

this is the steroid ology affiliate ?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 27, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> this is the steroid ology affiliate ?


 Yes sir. One of the main reasons that I left there years ago. PSL sold shit gear and anyone who tried to speak out against their sources were either ridiculed to the point of leaving the board or just banned.


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Jan 30, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> Yes sir. One of the main reasons that I left there years ago. PSL sold shit gear and anyone who tried to speak out against their sources were either ridiculed to the point of leaving the board or just banned.



This is exactly whats going on at EVO! been there since 2018 but its becoming/become same 6 Mods/Vets - "reply..+ buy xyz at PSL or blahSARMS etc" so now im here
Are there any other boards similar to UGB? i prefer to visit several diff forums at once.. Thx
Best,
M3


----------



## mugzy (Jan 30, 2021)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9836-Purity-Source-Labs-the-fancy-elixir-salesmen


----------



## KevinD (Jan 30, 2021)

They have now deleted the thread the old member made of it!!! And not even issuing a recall. trying to sweep this under the rug.

just deleting the thread. this is why i only use UGbodybuilding when getting steriod information on sources because this site doesnt have censorship or hide negative reviews. people post what they want(within a reason)


----------



## KevinD (Feb 16, 2021)

ANOTHER GUY WITH BUNK CLEN FROM THEM

. how long till this thread is deleted?








they cant swip all this under the rug BUT THEY WILL TRY. LOL ****ing dirty real dirty businessmen....  its crazy how currupt these guys are


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 16, 2021)

A lot of members here came from Ology and were peddled that PSL garbage including myself, and like BSP said, anyone who spoke out against it was banned from there.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 16, 2021)

KevinD said:


> ANOTHER GUY WITH BUNK CLEN FROM THEM
> 
> They cant sweep all this under the rug BUT THEY WILL TRY.



they can & will, even though its not necessary

there will always be plenty of ignorance & willingness to take a gamble


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 16, 2021)

PSL is one of the worst labs out there and they have been for some time.  They only get positive reviews on boards like ASF because reps are also mods on that board and that shit brand likely brings in most of that board income straight from inexperienced and unsuspecting newbies.  
Whoever Droosh is over there and somebody else, thanks for reminding me of this forum. It is nice to be in forums where the admin doesn't stand by and have its board mods praise a source that continuously rapes customers and then ban anyone that dares speak of how they got raped by the source.


----------



## mugzy (Feb 16, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> PSL is one of the worst labs out there and they have been for some time.  They only get positive reviews on boards like ASF because reps are also mods on that board and that shit brand likely brings in most of that board income straight from inexperienced and unsuspecting newbies.
> Whoever Droosh is over there and somebody else, thanks for reminding me of this forum. It is nice to be in forums where the admin doesn't stand by and have its board mods praise a source that continuously rapes customers and then ban anyone that dares speak of how they got raped by the source.



They get positive reviews because they pay big advertising fee’s. Steroidology was rumored to be collecting $4,000 mo. Uncle Z has been a known scammer for almost 20 years. There are hundreds of steroid suppliers online this one should be avoided.


----------



## Swiper. (Feb 25, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> PSL is one of the worst labs out there and they have been for some time.  They only get positive reviews on boards like ASF because reps are also mods on that board and that shit brand likely brings in most of that board income straight from inexperienced and unsuspecting newbies.
> Whoever Droosh is over there and somebody else, thanks for reminding me of this forum. It is nice to be in forums where the admin doesn't stand by and have its board mods praise a source that continuously rapes customers and then ban anyone that dares speak of how they got raped by the source.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 28, 2021)

What's up Swiper? Good to see you.


Swiper. said:


>


----------



## Swiper. (Feb 28, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> What's up Swiper? Good to see you.



hey lifter, good to see you here too.  

there’s another complaint about clen on that board. what a shock.  lol. 

it still baffles my mind how anyone could rep for a lab that purposely falsifies lab reports. they must get compensated very well to have lost all respect, dignity and integrity for themselves.  not sure who can respect anybody who works for lab that purposely falsifies lab results and has bunk gear.  money/compensation can do strange things to people. it’s sad to see.  total sell outs.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 28, 2021)

Swiper. said:


> hey lifter, good to see you here too.
> 
> there’s another complaint about clen on that board. what a shock.  lol.
> 
> it still baffles my mind how anyone could rep for a lab that purposely falsifies lab reports. they must get compensated very well to have lost all respect, dignity and integrity for themselves.  not sure who can respect anybody who works for lab that purposely falsifies lab results and has bunk gear.  money/compensation can do strange things to people. it’s sad to see.  total sell outs.



Well, I'm glad you're around to help keep us informed. Its easy to forget or ignore what's going on behind the scenes. Especially when you get to be my age, Swiper! How are you physically, partner. All those years of heavy weights took a toll on you. I was checking out some of your X rays. Looked like I dumped half my tools into your shoulders. More hardware in you than was used to build some homes I've owned. 
Swiper's the real deal guys. A celeb who's in demand in our Community. Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## Swiper. (Mar 2, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Well, I'm glad you're around to help keep us informed. Its easy to forget or ignore what's going on behind the scenes. Especially when you get to be my age, Swiper! How are you physically, partner. All those years of heavy weights took a toll on you. I was checking out some of your X rays. Looked like I dumped half my tools into your shoulders. More hardware in you than was used to build some homes I've owned.
> Swiper's the real deal guys. A celeb who's in demand in our Community. Thanks for stopping in!



hey BB, 
thank you for the kind words, really appreciate it.  

i’m doing as good as I can considering my physical issues.  I have more metal and hardware now it’s in my hip.  soon I’m gonna change my name to the terminator.  lmao 







I really enjoyed reading all your posts.  very informative and detailed.  you’re a very valuable asset to this community.  glad to see you around. hope you stay around a very long time.  we need more people like you.  thanks for all you done.  hope all is well with you!


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 27, 2021)

There are quite a few sellouts on that board today including admin. That dude will suck dick for a dollar and/or step over another member's dead body. Of course no lab is worse than PSL when it comes to being a scumbag cocksucker operation.  Am I too mean? :32 (2):


Swiper. said:


> hey lifter, good to see you here too.
> 
> there’s another complaint about clen on that board. what a shock.  lol.
> 
> it still baffles my mind how anyone could rep for a lab that purposely falsifies lab reports. they must get compensated very well to have lost all respect, dignity and integrity for themselves.  not sure who can respect anybody who works for lab that purposely falsifies lab results and has bunk gear.  money/compensation can do strange things to people. it’s sad to see.  total sell outs.


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> There are quite a few sellouts on that board today including admin. That dude will suck dick for a dollar and/or step over another member's dead body. Of course no lab is worse than PSL when it comes to being a scumbag cocksucker operation.  Am I too mean? :32 (2):



Milton is a clueless douche.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 27, 2021)

Jin said:


> Milton is a clueless douche.



I'm out of the loop, who is Milton? I mean I know who asf admin is but not Milton.


----------



## Swiper. (Apr 27, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> There are quite a few sellouts on that board today including admin. That dude will suck dick for a dollar and/or step over another member's dead body. Of course no lab is worse than PSL when it comes to being a scumbag cocksucker operation.  Am I too mean? :32 (2):



yeah I’m actually surprised they still have sources over there knowing that the owner of the board Robert DiMaggio, is a rat and ratted out all his buddies to get a lighter sentence. you know he would do the same thing with all those sources if he gets into trouble again.  



@Jin there’s a thread called “UG admin…..dick” in the pit over there. check it out. not sure who he’s talking about.  everybody seems cool here.  maybe he’s referring to a different board.  idk


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 27, 2021)

@Swiper, he is definitely referring to this board in the thread you are talking about as he stated later on but I also do not know what he is talking about.

and yes RD definitely ratted out his pals for a lighter sentence. Lack of security on that board is horrific in addition to harm reduction from shit sources. He simply does not care about board members one bit.



Swiper. said:


> yeah I’m actually surprised they still have sources over there knowing that the owner of the board Robert DiMaggio, is a rat and ratted out all his buddies to get a lighter sentence. you know he would do the same thing with all those sources if he gets into trouble again.
> 
> 
> 
> @Jin there’s a thread called “UG admin…..dick” in the pit over there. check it out. not sure who he’s talking about.  everybody seems cool here.  maybe he’s referring to a different board.  idk


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 27, 2021)

PS, it is that ZionZionR guy or whatever his name is. The same guy that has been on his death bed for what seems like years. 
Again, he is telling people at ASF that give him crap like he has in the past that essentially since he is on his death bed, he has no issues finding out info about members somehow and turning it over to LE. Another class act. I actually remember him asking a PSL mod if the mod wanted him to do that to me and the mod declined.
Seems his current beef is that he didnt like admin here telling him not to promote an ASF source on this board. This guy is insane and has many issues. I actually wondered if he tried to hack my account here a while back because I got a notice that someone requested a password change. It was not me. I have since reset my password anyway.


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I'm out of the loop, who is Milton? I mean I know who asf admin is but not Milton.



Eh, thought you were talking about Ology.


----------



## Realknighthawk (Apr 28, 2021)

mugzy said:


> They get positive reviews because they pay big advertising fee’s. Steroidology was rumored to be collecting $4,000 mo. Uncle Z has been a known scammer for almost 20 years. There are hundreds of steroid suppliers online this one should be avoided.



Ya I thought I was able to avoid the scam from my only psl order due to my recent labs, but nope, I got tren instead of DHB cyp and I only just realized it might not be dhb when I was mid pin and I almost had a coughing fit, did an at home test and it came back as tren

Definitely avoid psl like the plague


----------



## siammuscle (Jul 5, 2021)

Clen is fucking cheap product when buy in bulk like 2000 boxes from legit company. Anyone making fake clen do not deserve space.


----------

